# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Male baldness 'indicates heart risk'

## yeahyeahyeah

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22014173

See above.

----------


## Kayman

I read this in todays paper, however bald or no bald, eat well, excercise, dont smoke and your heart will be healthy. Being bald wont put you in the same danger bracket as smokers or heavy drinkers or the obese. My grandad on my mothers side had a dodgy ticker and he had hair into his seventies so hair or not im always concious of my heart health, no problems yet thankfully.

----------


## Breaking Bald

How/Why would these two things be related??

----------


## baldozer

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22014173
> 
> See above.


 What rubbish, my father is 70, bald and fit, while several of his NW0s and NW1s friend are already dead!

----------


## Exodus

It's all rubbish. As Kayman said, be healthy and live well, you'll be fine, bald or NW1.

----------


## BigThinker

"Male baldness 'indicates heart risk'"

----------


## john2399

oh how great it is to be bald=]

----------


## ChrisM

I have to call bulls**t on that one. If that statement was scientifically accurate millions of people would be dead already on the planet. There are bald men that live to well over 100 years old and die of natural causes and men with full heads of hair that barely live past 40 years old of heart disease. Hair loss has no genetic correlation to cardiovascular disease though both have genetic triggers within the DNA. Some of the genetics can be offset and the switch that triggers the negative heart ailments can be flipped the other way with better nutrition, exercise and proper monitoring of hypertension or lessening alcohol intake and of course no smoking.

----------


## mpb47

> I have to call bulls**t on that one. If that statement was scientifically accurate millions of people would be dead already on the planet. There are bald men that live to well over 100 years old and die of natural causes and men with full heads of hair that barely live past 40 years old of heart disease. Hair loss has no genetic correlation to cardiovascular disease though both have genetic triggers within the DNA. Some of the genetics can be offset and the switch that triggers the negative heart ailments can be flipped the other way with better nutrition, exercise and proper monitoring of hypertension or lessening alcohol intake and of course no smoking.


 Well I have seen conflicting studies so it is hard to know what to believe. I do know in my family, on my mother's side, it *seems* to be true. My grandmother smoked, drank and ate like a fish, yet she lived to almost 86 and then only died because she fell down some very steep stairs. My grandfather died when he was 67 or 69 of a heart attack while exercising. He didn't drink or smoke, least not in his later years- as he was very much against my grandmothers lifestyle. My mom never drank but was a heavy smoker and was overweight when she was older. Smoking got her 2years ago but no heart attacks. But here is where it gets frustrating. Her younger brother (~5 years) has always been a health nut. He did smoke cigars briefly, but otherwise has always had a great lifestyle. He has always been into sports, always has run until recently due to his knees, but still rides his bike. His wife is a health nut as well and they do not eat junk food and none of them or their kids has ever had a weight issue. Yet about 8 years ago he woke up one morning and couldn't breath. His arteries were all clogged and he barely escaped death. Afterwords, he looked much older than my mom, though recently has started looking better. I know this doesn't prove anything but it still makes me wonder.

 Also a few years ago I gained a lot of weight in a short period of time and started having health problems. My cholesterol was over 200. My dr put me on meds, which allowed me to exercise again and I lost all the weight and my cholesterol is now 139. My dr says I am doing great but I noticed my good cholesterol is still on the low side. But she told me that it really was not my fault as it was due to the fact that I am a male. So all of this makes me wonder if testosterone/DHT can be bad for your heart. Now they just need to come up with propecia to protect our hearts  :Smile:

----------


## 25 going on 65

If MPB made us 10x more likely to have heart attacks it would still only be the 4th or 5th sh*ttiest thing about hair loss.

----------


## sausage

So....

I suffer from stress which can cause heart problems

I suffer with bleeding gums which can cause heart problems

I suffer from hair loss which apparently can cause heart problems

.....Any minute now I am going to have a heart attack.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Suffering from massive assumption of correlation means causation.

----------


## Davey Jones

> ...My grandmother smoked, drank and *ate like a fish*...


 So what, mostly algae, krill, and other fish?

----------


## 25 going on 65

> So what, mostly algae, krill, and other fish?


 LOL!
There are a few posters here that regularly make me laugh and this is one of the reasons I keep coming back to BTT

----------


## Proper

A study can try to prove anything. You do know that they take like 100 people and then apply it generally to every living thing on Earth. For all we know, your pets may be at risk of heart attacks because you, yourself, is balding.

----------


## ChrisM

Show me the definitive proof of this or the claim is absolute rubbish.


 Heart attack causation is bases on genetic triggers and or markers that have been flipping that shut off the enzymes responsible for clearing the arterial walls of plaque build up and that aids the liver in filtration of cholesterol both the good and bad kinds and impurities in the circulatory system. 

Genetics play a large factor but then so does nutrition and diet when combined with genotype can flip the switch to a heart attack earlier or later in life like tripping a detonator on a bomb that might or might never go off at all.

Hair loss is based on a different set of genetic triggers on the DNA chain entirely from pair bondings with dominant and recessive genes from the paternal and maternal lines.  People who are bald can live to 100 and have without any heart failure or heart disease the same as people with hair can die immediately of a heart attack today. Your correlation of hair to heart attack is not apples to oranges but apples to a rhinoceros in that they are completely different matters.

----------


## BigThinker

> Show me the definitive proof of this or the claim is absolute rubbish.
> 
> 
>  Heart attack causation is bases on genetic triggers and or markers that have been flipping that shut off the enzymes responsible for clearing the arterial walls of plaque build up and that aids the liver in filtration of cholesterol both the good and bad kinds and impurities in the circulatory system. 
> 
> Genetics play a large factor but then so does nutrition and diet when combined with genotype can flip the switch to a heart attack earlier or later in life like tripping a detonator on a bomb that might or might never go off at all.
> 
> Hair loss is based on a different set of genetic triggers on the DNA chain entirely from pair bondings with dominant and recessive genes from the paternal and maternal lines.  People who are bald can live to 100 and have without any heart failure or heart disease the same as people with hair can die immediately of a heart attack today. Your correlation of hair to heart attack is not apples to oranges but apples to a rhinoceros in that they are completely different matters.


 This.

I can't even believe a news outlet would post that.  Apparently they have no medical or common sense consultant at their office.

----------


## mpb47

> Show me the definitive proof of this or the claim is absolute rubbish.
> 
> 
>  Heart attack causation is bases on genetic triggers and or markers that have been flipping that shut off the enzymes responsible for clearing the arterial walls of plaque build up and that aids the liver in filtration of cholesterol both the good and bad kinds and impurities in the circulatory system. 
> 
> Genetics play a large factor but then so does nutrition and diet when combined with genotype can flip the switch to a heart attack earlier or later in life like tripping a detonator on a bomb that might or might never go off at all.
> 
> Hair loss is based on a different set of genetic triggers on the DNA chain entirely from pair bondings with dominant and recessive genes from the paternal and maternal lines.  People who are bald can live to 100 and have without any heart failure or heart disease the same as people with hair can die immediately of a heart attack today. Your correlation of hair to heart attack is not apples to oranges but apples to a rhinoceros in that they are completely different matters.


 Well until we are sure ether way, better to be safe than sorry. Reduce your risk by exercising and cutting down /quit smoking. Watch your diet too.

----------

